# Transfer office from old PC to new without disk



## Steedward (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello there,

My current office computer is slowly dying, so I'm going to get a fresh one - probably one of the valuve range from scan.co.uk. Anyway, this current computer (a Dell *shudders*) is loaded with MS Office Small Business 2007. This copy of office, I wish to transfer to the new computer when this one is decomissioned. Thing is, I can't find the office disk anywhere (maybe didn't even have one in the first place?), so I'm wondering how I go about installing office on the new system. 

I've liberated the CD Key from registry, so that's fine, but how do I actually get the files? Is there any alternative to torrenting a copy of office, and activating it with my legit key?

I was going to ask Microsoft this, but they wanted to charge me £199.99 for the pleasure of an e-mail :S

Many thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

IF you have a retail copy and not a OEM that came with your computer you can try and download it from http://www.microsoft.com/office/downloads/

Some people have used this download site for their OEM copy when they had to rebuild their machines, but not for a New machine and trying to MOVE their OEM copy.


----------



## Steedward (Feb 26, 2011)

:O

What a fantastic link that is! It flashed up a message, after entering the CD key, that it was OEM software and thus probably already on the system - but if it wasn't I should proceed to the download... and it worked 

Now, there's no way, while it's installing, it can read the windows CD key and say hoi, this is a different version with a different key and scoff at me? This rig is Vista, and the one replacing it shall be 7.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

But, since it is a OEM version, it can NOT be MOVED to another system. It is linked to the Vista machine.

You are going to have to buy a new copy to install it on a NEW Windows 7 machine. When you try this from a different machine, the site and or install will need to have the Key Code again and it will not match the required machine information.


----------

